# Roadtrips der Saar-Pfalz-Enduristi (Mitbikers welcome)



## nf2 (7. Mai 2013)

Moin moin,

Ich habe mal der Übersichtlichkeit halber diesen Thread eröffnet. Alles was an Endurotourerei sensu lato außerhalb des Saar-Pfalz-Kreises geplant ist und Mitfahrer erwünscht sind kann hier gepostet werden. Vogesen, Dahn, Trippstadt, Stromberg, Hunsrück, Lenzerheide, LacBlanc, whatever....


----------



## nf2 (9. Mai 2013)

Bin mal so frei:




sportfreund78 schrieb:


> Wir sind am Sonntag hier zugange:
> http://www.bikepark-fermelibert.com/fr/présentation/
> 
> vielleicht sieht man ja noch paar bekannte Gesichter von hier...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nf2 (9. Mai 2013)

Wir sind bis jetzt zu dritt morgen am Freitag ab ca. 11:00 in Stromberg aufm wildhog und nojokes unterwegs. www.flowtrail-stromberg.de

Mitbikers aller Könnensstufen welcome!


----------



## 6TiWon (10. Mai 2013)

na dann fill spass


----------



## EvilDevil (10. Mai 2013)

Kleines Update wegen Tour "Landstuhl" am Sonntag:
Im "alten" Thread war ja als möglicher Termin für die Landstuhler Tour der kommende Sonntag genannt - das geht bei mir leider nicht, da ich verletzungsbedingt mein biken vorerst einschränken muss/soll.

Gruß,
Patrick


----------



## <NoFear> (10. Mai 2013)

Ok, alles klar. Dann wünsche ich mal eine gute Besserung und schnelle Genesung!

P.S.: Was ist passiert? Beim Biken verletzt?


----------



## mondraker-biker (10. Mai 2013)

K2?


----------



## EvilDevil (10. Mai 2013)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Ok, alles klar. Dann wünsche ich mal eine gute Besserung und schnelle Genesung!


Danke, danke! 



<NoFear> schrieb:


> P.S.: Was ist passiert? Beim Biken verletzt?


Mir hat's vorletzten Sonntag an ner saublöden Stelle (mit Laub bedeckte Kuhle) beim nach Links lenken den Lenker weggehauen, bin über's Rad und habe hauptsächlich mit der rechten Schulter unsanft gebremst. Keine Luft mehr bekommen und kurzer Blackout....
Zum Glück war ich nicht alleine unterwegs und Christian (grungebass) hat hervorragend erste Hilfe geleistet  
=> Schulterprellung  und soll erstmal noch diese Woche die Schulter nicht belasten, morgen werde ich aber versuchen die Kurzstrecke beim Gäsbockmarathon zu fahren, aber das war's dann auch für diese Woche.



mondraker-biker schrieb:


> K2?


Yep K2, kurz vor dem Double mit dem Steinfeld.

Gruß,
Patrick


----------



## mondraker-biker (10. Mai 2013)

Dann von meiner Seite: gute Besserung! Ich weiss ja, wie sich das anfühlt


----------



## 6TiWon (10. Mai 2013)

Alles beste auch von mir.  Nicht unter buttern lassen


----------



## EvilDevil (10. Mai 2013)

mondraker-biker schrieb:


> Dann von meiner Seite: gute Besserung! Ich weiss ja, wie sich das anfühlt





6TiWon schrieb:


> Alles beste auch von mir.  Nicht unter buttern lassen


Merci euch beiden! 
Es geht ja soweit wieder, schmerzfreier Bewegungsradius ist fast wieder normal, es zeckt aber manchmal noch bei manchen Bewegungen 
Hoffe, dass es Ende nächster Woche komplett ok ist...

Gruß,
Patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 6TiWon (12. Mai 2013)

waren gestern mit 6 bikern biken vom bahnhof neustadt richtung am weinbiet- gebiet unterwegs. muss sagen richtig klasse. hatte ich gar nicht mehr so in erinnerung. hatten zufällig einen local-dank an christof-getroffen und mit ihm richtig spass auf den 3 sehr langen und klasse abfahrten. danach noch über die wolfburg und in verminderten bikerzahl (gute besserung an mark-stichwort treppe) auf den kalmit / hohe loog hoch. auch hier wenig los und super abfahrt bis nach neustadt in die altstadt runtergeshreddert. die geschätzten 350-400 hm abwärts waren dann nochmal ein höhenpunkt der tour. wir auf jeden fall ins unser progrmm mitaufgenommen.. ging dann noch ganz gut auch ohne guide und kartenmaterial...


----------



## brillenboogie (13. Mai 2013)

siehste dirk, geht ja doch was hier! 
neustadt wäre ich gern dabei gewesen, aber habe mich glaube ich trotzdem richtig entschieden.
ich hatte das sensationellste lange surf we ever und bin fertig wie brot. 
meine neue gabel ist in der zwischenzeit eingetroffen, so das zukünftigen bikeabenteuern nichts im wege steht.
die neustadt planung vom chris hört sich super an, hab mich gleich eingetragen. versuche gleich mal den link einzufügen in seinen fred!


----------



## nf2 (6. Juni 2013)

Diesen Sonntag (09.06.) gehts um ca. 9:00 ab nach Stromberg zum Flowtrail um dort gegen 10:30 zu starten.

Mitbikers aller Könnensstufen welcome!


----------



## Nyaneve (8. Juni 2013)

Leider ist für Sonntag eher bescheidenes Wetter gemeldet - ansonsten würd ich mir Stromberg gern mal angucken gehen.


----------



## brillenboogie (13. Juni 2013)

heute so ab 14.00 bikepark trippstadt, falls das wetter stabil bleibt!


----------



## nf2 (13. Juni 2013)

brillenboogie schrieb:


> heute so ab 14.00 bikepark trippstadt, falls das wetter stabil bleibt!



Mitm DH für die big air-lines oder mitm Dirter zum pumpen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nf2 (13. Juni 2013)

Nyaneve schrieb:


> Leider ist für Sonntag eher bescheidenes Wetter gemeldet - ansonsten würd ich mir Stromberg gern mal angucken gehen.



Stromberg is ja wetterbedingt leider ausgefallen, aber werden das demnächst bei stabilerer Wetterlage nachholen und hier bekanntgeben.


----------



## brillenboogie (13. Juni 2013)

nf2 schrieb:


> Mitm DH für die big air-lines oder mitm Dirter zum pumpen?



Sowohl als auch..


----------



## nf2 (13. Juni 2013)

brillenboogie schrieb:


> Sowohl als auch..



 ok, dann pack ich die norcos ein und komme 
14:00 werd ich wohl nicht ganz schaffen, aber bemühe mich...


----------



## brillenboogie (14. Juni 2013)

war ganz witzig in trippstadt gestern. sehr klein dort, aber gut gebaut und nicht schlecht um nochmal gefühl fürs dickschiff zu bekommen.
sonntag vermutlich stromberg, modalitäten sind noch zu klären.


----------



## <NoFear> (14. Juni 2013)

nächste woche mo/di/mi vllt. nochmal einen Termin in TRIPPSTADT?


----------



## nf2 (14. Juni 2013)

brillenboogie schrieb:


> war ganz witzig in trippstadt gestern. sehr klein dort, aber gut gebaut und nicht schlecht um nochmal gefühl fürs dickschiff zu bekommen.



Das stimmt, war ganz gut, auch wenn mich einige Einbauten noch etwas verunsicherten und die Geschwindigkeit für die Strecke noch nicht wirklich passt 




<NoFear> schrieb:


> nächste woche mo/di/mi vllt. nochmal einen Termin in TRIPPSTADT?



Dienstag nachmittag (will um 19:00 noch tour fahren) oder Mittwoch passt bei mir.


----------



## nf2 (14. Juni 2013)

brillenboogie schrieb:


> sonntag vermutlich stromberg, modalitäten sind noch zu klären.



Jepp, nachdem die letzen beiden Stromberg Roadtrips ins Wasser gefallen sind, steht diesen Sonntag ein neuer Versuch für den Flowtrail Stromberg an, diesmal sieht das Wetter ja noch gut aus. Bisher sind wir zu dritt, mit Tim wärens dann 4. Weitere Mitfahrer können sich ja hier melden, dann bekommen wir das auch gut mit dem bike- und Personentransport hin. Vom bigbike bis zur Enduro ist alles dabei! Be there or be square!


----------



## doc_snyder (14. Juni 2013)

wär gern dabei, hab dem boogie ne PM geschickt. Bin aus SB


----------



## brillenboogie (14. Juni 2013)

ja, könnte den doc in sb einsammeln und noch 2-3 weitere räder transportieren. werd nachher mal noch jürgen und dirk interviewen, mal schauen, wie sich das am besten organisieren lässt...


----------



## nf2 (15. Juni 2013)

Für Kurzentschlossene: morgen früh 9:00 Treffpunkt am P&R an der A6 zwischen Homburg und Bexbach (von SB kommend auf der rechten Seite nach der Abfahrt), Zusammenstellen von Fahrgemeinschaften und dann ab nach Stromberg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (17. Juni 2013)

Der Trip nach Stromberg war echt spitze!
Da passte einfach alles: Stimmung, dieLeude ;-) , Strecke, Wetter. Wild Hog und No Jokes Trail waren mit der Endurotruppe absolut geil. Merci für den tollen Tag Jungs!!


----------



## doc_snyder (18. Juni 2013)

gern geschehen


----------



## nf2 (19. Juni 2013)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Der Trip nach Stromberg war echt spitze!
> Da passte einfach alles: Stimmung, dieLeude ;-) , Strecke, Wetter. Wild Hog und No Jokes Trail waren mit der Endurotruppe absolut geil. Merci für den tollen Tag Jungs!!



Da kann ich in allen Punkten nur zustimmen ! Wird definitiv wiederholt!


----------



## Pizzaplanet (19. Juni 2013)

Nehmt ihr auch Leute von der Saar mit die nich ausm Saarland sind ;-)
Bzw Anfänger?

Dann würde ich evtl auch mal mitkommen


----------



## nf2 (20. Juni 2013)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> Nehmt ihr auch Leute von der Saar mit die nich ausm Saarland sind ;-)
> Bzw Anfänger?
> 
> Dann würde ich evtl auch mal mitkommen



Na klar  Der ein oder andere Anfänger ist bei uns auch am Start. Ansonsten wird es nach dem Swingerclubmotto "Alles kann, nix muss" gehandhabt. In Stromberg können ja Fahrer aller Könnensstufen Spass haben.


----------



## nf2 (20. Juni 2013)

Hier mal was für ein evtl. mehrtägiges Sommerprojekt. Hätte da übelst Bock drauf!
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/06...k-trailcenter-radenberg-eroeffnet-am-29-juni/

Sieht vielversprechend aus:

http://youtu.be/tyIl7hzIl7c

http://youtu.be/UcUSMYj_rFM

http://youtu.be/faCeMotNbMA


----------



## Pizzaplanet (20. Juni 2013)

Jut dann abonniere ich hier mal ;-)
Dieses WE is bei mir nix dran, Bereitschaft.
Nächstes wollte ich den CTF in mandern fahren... 

Egal wird schon


----------



## <NoFear> (26. Juni 2013)

nf2 schrieb:


> Hier mal was für ein evtl. mehrtägiges Sommerprojekt. Hätte da übelst Bock drauf!
> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/06...k-trailcenter-radenberg-eroeffnet-am-29-juni/
> 
> Sieht vielversprechend aus:
> ...



Servus,
hab mir das am WE mal online angeschaut. Sieht sehr vielversprechend aus... aber WEEIIIT weg --> Erzgebirge, südlich von Chemnitz...
Nun gut, du hast es ja schon als Roadtrip klassifiziert


----------



## Colonel Hogan (26. Juni 2013)

Hey Jungs, fährt Sonntag noch jemand nach Lac Blanc?
Wir starten gegen 7Uhr in Saarlouis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nf2 (1. Juli 2013)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Servus,
> hab mir das am WE mal online angeschaut. Sieht sehr vielversprechend aus... aber WEEIIIT weg --> Erzgebirge, südlich von Chemnitz...
> Nun gut, du hast es ja schon als Roadtrip klassifiziert



Ja, hatte mir das mit Anreise Freitag nachmittag, 2 Übernachtungen bei Freunden in Leipzig und sonntäglicher Heimreise vorgestellt. Wäre genug Zeit um an 2 Tagen jeweils 2 Trailtouren zu fahren.




schbiker schrieb:


> Hey Jungs, fährt Sonntag noch jemand nach Lac Blanc?
> Wir starten gegen 7Uhr in Saarlouis



Das steht dieses Jahr definitiv auch noch auf der to-do Liste, aber war jetzt etwas kurzfristig. Gebe wenns soweit ist nochmal hier Bescheid.


----------



## nf2 (1. Juli 2013)

Es steht die grobe Planung für den nächsten Trip:

Kommenden Samstag 06.07., Bikepark Winterberg, details coming soon.

Jemand Bock? Ist für uns das erste Mal Winterberg, also keine Scheu


----------



## doc_snyder (1. Juli 2013)

ich wär saugern wieder dabei!


----------



## <NoFear> (1. Juli 2013)

Dein Vorschlag mit dem Trip ins Erzgebirge klingt interessant. Hab ja bald "Urlaub". 
Für ein 2 1/2 Tagesprogramm wär ich sicherlich zu haben! 
________________

Wegen Winterberg: Da wär ich auch sehr gerne wieder dabei, aber ich glaube nicht, dass es dieses WE hinhaut 



Nach Lac Blanc wär sicherlich auch spassig. 

Würd' die kommenden Wochen gerne nochmal nach Dabo(mit WE-Programm), Pfalz, Pumptrack Luxemburg etc... fahren.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (1. Juli 2013)

Nach Lac Blanc fahr ich jederzeit wieder mit.
Von Dabo hab ich auch schon viel gehört...wäre ich dabei wenns ok is.


----------



## couchrider (1. Juli 2013)

winterberg am sa...ich bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nf2 (3. Juli 2013)

doc_snyder schrieb:


> ich wär saugern wieder dabei!


Na klar, gerne  Allerdings müsstest du nochmal eine Mitfahrgelegenheit organisieren, denn meine kleine Karre ist leider voll.




couchrider schrieb:


> winterberg am sa...ich bin dabei


 6:30-7:00 Abfahrt Homburg oder wann hast du vor zu starten?


----------



## nf2 (3. Juli 2013)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Dein Vorschlag mit dem Trip ins Erzgebirge klingt interessant. Hab ja bald "Urlaub".
> Für ein 2 1/2 Tagesprogramm wär ich sicherlich zu haben!



Das müssen wir die Tage mal konkretisieren, damit wir das in den Sommerferien hinbekommen.




<NoFear> schrieb:


> Wegen Winterberg: Da wär ich auch sehr gerne wieder dabei, aber ich glaube nicht, dass es dieses WE hinhaut



Wie siehts bei dir aus? Ca. 6:30-7:00 Abfahrt Homburg, gegen 22:00 sind wir dann spätestens wieder im Lande. Wär cool wenn du am start bist.




<NoFear> schrieb:


> Nach Lac Blanc wär sicherlich auch spassig.


Evtl. In 3 Wochen....details coming soon.




<NoFear> schrieb:


> Würd' die kommenden Wochen gerne nochmal nach Dabo(mit WE-Programm), Pfalz, Pumptrack Luxemburg etc... fahren.


Da bin ich prinzipiell an jedem Punkt interessiert. Hoffe wir bekommen das alles in den kurzen "Sommer" gepackt und das wetter macht nicht noch mehr Termine zu nichte.


----------



## couchrider (3. Juli 2013)

Ab homburg spätestens um kurz nach 6. Das letzte stück über land zieht sich ganz schön :-(
Dann wären wir früh dort, hätten nen guten parkplatz und das wichtigste: wir könnten direkt nach opening starten ;-)


----------



## doc_snyder (5. Juli 2013)

bin für morgen leider raus, Bike ist noch im Shop...


----------



## bikextrem1964 (19. Juli 2013)

Am 11 August fahren wir nach Dabo, 
http://www.balcons-de-dabo.org/ 
noch welche hier die auch intresse an den ENDURANDO haben, da sollten große teile vom Bluegrass tour drin sein!!!!


----------



## brillenboogie (20. Juli 2013)

klingt interessant mit dem endurando! bin in letzter zeit paar trails vom bluegrass enduro gefahren, die sind schon sehr gut!
auf tour fullface, ellbogen und knie protektoren mitschleppen ist zwar eher nicht so mein fall, aber vielleicht für so ne massenveranstaltung aus veranstaltersicht nicht dumm. zumindest gilt der rucksack als rückenprotektor..
wenns zeitlich passt und wetter ist auf jeden fall am start!


----------



## sportfreund78 (27. Juli 2013)

Wir starten am 3.August zu nem MTB Roadtrip für etwa 2 Wochen. Anreise über Vallis
(ca. 2 Tage, Illhorn und Brazilian), Grenoble, und dann Basislager aufm Campingplatz in Réotier im Durancetal
(zwischen Briancon und Gap)
Fokus liegt auf Endurotouren, Kletterzeug und Badehose werden aber auch an Board sein. Bikepark Les Orres 40 min. entfernt.
Sind bis jetzt 7 Leuts. Wer noch Lust hat auf endlose Trails, sommerliches Wetter und hohe Berge kann sich melden...


----------



## moparisti (30. Juli 2013)

@bikextrem1964 lieber markymark muss dir für Dabo absagen muss Samstags auf ne Hochzeit. Sonst wär ich gern mitgekommen. Aber meld dich ma die Tage!!

Ich sollte ma öfter hier im Forum gucken, da geht ja was 
 @Sportfreund Toller plan wir haben sehr ähnliches auf dem Programm, aber leider erst ab dem 14. und auch nicht so lange, sondern nur bis zum 18. aber das wallis steht auch aufm programm. hast du schon das hier zum Brasilianer?

http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j...I5X6U9lc5eBGcMw&bvm=bv.49784469,d.ZWU&cad=rja

was gibts tolles auf dem Illhorn??
Achja Lac serre pencon is auch ne sehr geile gegend. Leider keine Bergbahnen außer halt die weiter weg, les orres und noch ein bikepark.. aber das is uns glaub ich zu weit für 4 Tage. Aber wenn ihr da über die Berge fahrt vom Wallis aus würd ich auf jedenfall in Moutiers Boxenstop machen bei franceraft. Die bieten geniale Raftingtouren zu fairen Preisen an. das liegt glaub ich genau aufm Weg!


----------



## sportfreund78 (31. Juli 2013)

@moparisti: danke für den link! Die Ride verschlinge ich regelmäßig und kam auch so aufs Illhorn. Ist quasi das Pendant zum Brazilian nur in die andere Richtung.
Wenn Du in der Ecke bist Jeizinen unbedingt die Seilbahn ansteuern und den Trail an der BLS Südrampe von Hohtenn nach Brig. War vor ein paar Wochen dort als in den Hochlagen noch nix ging wegen Schnee...alles erste Sahne!


----------



## moparisti (4. August 2013)

hast Du da vielleicht noch ein paar genauere Details zum Illhorn? hab nur gesehen, daß in Chandolin auch Lifte sind. Und bis dahin mitm Postauto.. dann ist man schon ganzschön hoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 6TiWon (6. August 2013)

klassenfahrt in und um lemberg/beckenhof am we war nicht so schlecht. beim nächsten mal vtl. anders rum...? hat man halt zum schluss noch eine schöne trailabfahrt


----------



## Pizzaplanet (12. August 2013)

Jemand so vom 20. Bis 25. August Zeit und Lust nen Tag biken zu gehen?
Hätte da Urlaub und Lust mal nen Tag in ottweiler, mehring oder stromberg mit ein paar Leuten zu verbringen.


----------



## 6TiWon (20. August 2013)

letze woche kurz mal im "bikepark" in chatel gewesen. nächstes mal vtl. doch mit nem döhnhiller den berg rocken...




hat trotzdem viel laune gemacht


----------



## grungebass (20. August 2013)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> Jemand so vom 20. Bis 25. August Zeit und Lust nen Tag biken zu gehen?
> Hätte da Urlaub und Lust mal nen Tag in ottweiler, mehring oder stromberg mit ein paar Leuten zu verbringen.



am Sonntag wär ich dabei!


----------



## Pizzaplanet (20. August 2013)

grungebass schrieb:


> am Sonntag wär ich dabei!



Ich muss das gleich mal mit meiner Regierung klären, dazu muss ich schauen ob ich bis dahin mein Auto wieder hab.


----------



## sportfreund78 (20. August 2013)

Ein paar Eindrücke von unserem Alpentrip:









Wer Lust auf Trailsurfen mit Bahnunterstützung hat:

Am Donnerstag fahren wir nach Boppart zum Biken.
Treffpunkt ist 10 Uhr an der "Rocklands" Kletterhalle in St.Wendel


----------



## <NoFear> (26. August 2013)

Aus aktuellem Anlass:


Weg mit der 2-Meter-Regel in BaWü - Mountainbiker wehrt Euch!
_
Wir lassen uns nicht weiter hinhalten, sondern wir engagieren uns aktiv für die Abschaffung der unsinnigen 2-Meter-Regel in Baden-Württemberg. Mehr als 18 Jahre Ausgrenzung und Diskriminierung von Radfahrern und Mountainbikern sind genug. Gegenseitige Anerkennung, Toleranz und Rücksichtnahme sind der Schlüssel für ein zeitgemäßes und bürgerfreundliches Betretungsrecht in Baden-Württemberg und dafür setzen wir uns ein

Auch Ihr könnt mitmachen und uns unterstützen. Zeichnet die verlinkte Onlinepetition:_

https://www.openpetition.de/petition/online/streichung-der2-meter-regel-einschl-entspr-bussgeldbestimmung-im-waldgesetz-baden-wuerttemberg?utm_source=extern&utm_medium=widget&utm_campaign=streichung-der2-meter-regel-einschl-entspr-bussgeldbestimmung-im-waldgesetz-baden-wuerttemberg


----------



## nf2 (29. August 2013)

Diesen Samstag, 31.08., gehts nach Lac Blanc. Mitbikers welcome, An- & Abreise muss jedoch selbst organisiert werden. Startzeit ab Homburg gebe ich noch bekannt.


----------



## brillenboogie (30. August 2013)

ich bin ja ganz froh, daß ich seit paar tagen auch wieder auf der linken seite schlafen kann, verzichte daher bis auf weiteres auf freeride artiges radfahren...
wünsch euch viel spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 6TiWon (30. August 2013)

hi boogie, was machst du blos...immer...las es mal lockerer angehen.
sehen uns sonntag??

lac blanc passt leider nicht in meinen zeitplan


----------



## doc_snyder (30. August 2013)

damn, ich kann dieses WE auch nicht weg.
Für ne lustige Endurotour am Sonntag hätt ich aber Zeit


----------



## sportfreund78 (1. September 2013)

Falls noch einer das Bikewetter nutzen mag: 

Ostertalrunde mit anschließender Flowtrailsession. 
Starten um 13.30 Uhr am Flowtrailparkplatz, Fürtherstr. 31, 66564 Ottweiler


----------



## 6TiWon (1. September 2013)

hallo martin, mist aber auch. leider zu spät gelesen und vorher mit meiner liebsten was anderes ausgemacht... .wie siehts die woche aus. machst du vtl. ne wiederholung?
würd gerne noch nal ne ostertalrund machen. wär dann dabei (geht bei mir so an 15 uhr)
gruss


----------



## sportfreund78 (2. September 2013)

Da würde sich der Mittwoch doch anbieten. Sommer soll ja durchstarten...
Könnte ab 16 Uhr. Bin aber flexibel falls noch jemand aufspringen mag von den "Längerarbeitern". Ist ja noch lang hell und der Biergarten hat auch lang genug offen...


----------



## 6TiWon (3. September 2013)

hallo, passt soweit. bin ich dabei und der mondraker biker ebenso. abfahrt wäre für uns 16:30 besser. treffen uns dann unten am seid getrost? gruss uns bis denne...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sportfreund78 (3. September 2013)

Geht klar! Bin bei Trost um 16.30   ... äh Seid Getrost

Für alle nicht Insider die noch aufspringen wollen: Parkplatz am Ende des Flowtrail


----------



## moparisti (9. September 2013)

Hallo
fahren Mittwoch abend ab schmelz zur trailtrophy lenzerheide. 2 Plätze haben wir noch frei. Startplätze gibts auch noch soweit ich weiß.. 
einfach pm


----------



## bikextrem1964 (10. September 2013)

@moparisti, sieht nach ein geiles event aus!!! Kann leider nicht, bin schon verplant. Viel spass euch und pass auf deine knochen auf. 
Bis die tage.

Greetz Marc.


----------



## sportfreund78 (10. September 2013)

Hier gibts noch ne gute Bikeveranstaltung net allzuweit weg am Samstag:

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/09/09/fade-away-session-2013-am-14-september-in-boppard-infos/

wir wollen bisl die Trails surfen und dann den Jungs mal zusehen gehen was so geht auf 2 Rädern. Wer noch aufspringen mag melden...


----------



## nf2 (20. September 2013)

Diesen Sonntag wird das vorletzte Wochenende der bikepark-saison in lac blanc bei bestem Wetter ausgenutzt um "Tiefenmeter" zu sammeln.

Abfahrtsorientierte MTBler aller Könnensstufen sind willkommen. Bis jetzt sind wir ca. 4-5. Abfahrt gegen 8:00 in Homburg.

Be there or be square ;-)


----------



## Colonel Hogan (20. September 2013)

Moin, wir kommen mit 7-8 Leutz aus Saarlouis. 
Starten bei uns um 7Uhr30. 
Denk wir parken unten. 
Wir haben uns doch im Sommer schon mal am No Jokes getroffen zusammen mit'm Brillenboogie. Oder?


----------



## brillenboogie (20. September 2013)

haut rein männers! ich fahr nach dänemark wellen schlitzen...


----------



## sportfreund78 (17. Oktober 2013)

Samstag gibts ne Tour in den Nordvogesen, nähe Soultz.
Umfang etwa 30km mit ca. 1.200 hm
Abfahrt vor Ort ist 13.30 Uhr mit den Jungs von den Elsass Trails.
Wir starten um 12.00 Uhr in Limbach am Park und Ride Parkplatz.
Wer noch mit mag einfach melden...


----------



## mondraker-biker (18. Oktober 2013)

mit mag ich schon, aber heute hat sich bei meiner gabel am dune die zugstufe verabschiedet, son mist
euch viel spasss


----------



## Wellengleiter (19. Oktober 2013)

bin dabei und kurz vor 12 am Parkplatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 6TiWon (21. Oktober 2013)

war mir leider zu kurzfristig. hatte leider schon was andres geplant...


----------



## spicy-doc (22. Oktober 2013)

jemand lust auf Dunkelbiken? 19:00 Jahnhütte......


----------



## active-bikes (12. November 2013)

spicy-doc schrieb:


> jemand lust auf Dunkelbiken? 19:00 Jahnhütte......



Heute Abend nochmal nightride in Homburg .... Start 19:00 Uhr in einöd bei active bikes am Laden .


----------



## spicy-doc (19. November 2013)

heute nightride?


----------



## <NoFear> (19. November 2013)

Servus Spicy-Doc! Bin gestern nen Afterworknightride auf den HOMetrails gefahren und muss sagen: Astreine Trailbedingungen! Also schwing dich aufs Bike bevor das Wetter "schlechter" wird!
Gruß


----------



## spicy-doc (19. November 2013)

hab das gute wetter verpaßt. bleib auf dem Sofa ;C


----------



## 6TiWon (19. November 2013)

war auch nur aus verzweiflung ne runde joggen...jetzt habsch muskelkater überall. sch. wetter


----------



## <NoFear> (19. November 2013)

@Spicy: ja, da hast du recht... dieser kackregen war dann doch sehr schnell da 
 @6TiWon: wollt ich heute auch noch... aber hier regnet es wie'n sau - werds wie spicy-doc machen und "hardcore-couchen"


----------



## 6TiWon (22. April 2014)

gestern mit Marc und Jürgen eine super Pfalzrunde gedreht: isenach, kehrdichnanichts, eckkopf, drachenfels. sehr goile pädcher.40 km und ca. 1200 hm und nur klasse zu biken, Wetter und Verpflegung waren auch top. ärgerlich für alle, die NICHT dabei waren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 6TiWon (3. Oktober 2014)

heute als abschluss wieder mit Marc, Raffael und Jürgen eine pfalzrunde gedreht: isenach, kehrdichnanichts, eckkopf, lambertskreuz, drachenfels. einfach alles richtig klassee pädcher. 40 km und ca. 1200 hm und nur klasse zu biken, Wetter und Verpflegung (picknik aufm felsen oben, dank an die damen für den transport...) waren auch top. ärgerlich für alle, die mal wieder NICHT dabei waren.


----------



## 6TiWon (12. April 2015)

waren zur saisoneröffnung in der pfalz zum biken. beste tour bisher in diesem jahr. dank noch an den (ehemaligen) GEMINAUT für das gute dutzend. drachengold(42km 1300hm) ist die beste, die du "ausbaldoverst" hast. dh alle super klasse und alles fahrbar...
machen wir auf jeden fall wieder.


----------



## <NoFear> (12. April 2015)

Das hört sich doch super an - bei dem Wetter war das sicherlich sehr geil! 
Falls bei den nächsten Aktionen potentielle Mitfahrer erwünscht sind , vielleicht dann mal die Tourplanung vorher posten... sonst müsste man den Fred umbenennen...


----------



## 6TiWon (13. April 2015)

hast recht chris. nächst mal wir hier gepostet, wann und wie und wo und überhaupt. vtl. kommt wirklich noch jemand mit...?


----------



## Dämon__ (18. April 2015)

Wenn es nicht gerade ein Sonntag ist gerne


----------



## 6TiWon (19. April 2015)

hi dämon, sonntags ist für uns die beste bikezeit. sorry. also mettlach steht als nächstes am we an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikextrem1964 (20. April 2015)

mach dir nix draus Dämon, da wo die jungs fahren, gehst du so oder so zu fuß..............


----------



## 6TiWon (10. September 2015)

Sonntag Enduro! Tour in Landstuhl. Wer Lust hat, eine PN. Dann gibts genaueres.


----------



## active-bikes (10. September 2015)

6TiWon.... merci für die Einladung in den Fred.... den kannte ich noch nicht.
Sonntag steht bei mit St.Die aufm Plan.


----------



## EvilDevil (10. September 2015)

Hi,

wäre dabei. PN ist raus 

Gruß,
Patrick


----------



## 6TiWon (11. Oktober 2015)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Falls bei den nächsten Aktionen potentielle Mitfahrer erwünscht sind , vielleicht dann mal die Tourplanung vorher posten... sonst müsste man den Fred umbenennen...


den fred könte man wegen mangelung an beiträgen auch löschen...


----------



## <NoFear> (12. Oktober 2015)

... dieses Jahr gibt es keine ROADTRIPS mehr ;-) 
End of season? Nur noch Ausflüge auf den Trails hinter der Haustür (?!?)


----------

